# Wife got upset I would pay hair stylist



## IrishQ (Dec 12, 2015)

So before we got married (mistake) my wife asked me to pay $200 for a hair cut n style n color. I said "you work, you pay".

She didn't like that


I think she lied about how much she made, she
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

IrishQ said:


> So before we got married (mistake)


I think you got bigger problems than haircuts....


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

BetrayedDad said:


> I think you got bigger problems than haircuts....


Yeah, I think so!!



IrishQ said:


> Hi, first post, realize it's not a good sign to be here but...
> 
> So I got married, I believe thru coercion. Now I'm ready to file for divorce and walk away.
> 
> ...


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm sorry...What? I'm confused.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm confused too, are you saying:

1. Your marriage was a mistake
2.She lied about how much money she makes
3. Mad because you would not treat your wife to a hair day

Why did you get married to this person? did she get pregnant or her true self came out after you were married?
Did you not discuss finances before you got married? or has she started a new job and is lying about how much she earns?
Why would you not want to do something nice for your wife and let her get her hair done or pay half?


----------



## Bitteratwomen (Jun 21, 2014)

Your wife needs to pay for her own hair styles. She isnt a kid.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

IrishQ said:


> So before we got married (mistake) my wife asked me to pay $200 for a hair cut n style n color. I said "you work, you pay".
> 
> She didn't like that
> 
> ...




Mrs.CuddleBug gets her haircut and colored every 3 months for about $120 CAD + taxes. Guess what? She pays for it herself.

Mrs.CuddleBug shaves my head at home and it costs $0.


----------



## Mia Clarkson (Apr 6, 2016)

well as you are a couple you must pay dude:grin2:


----------

